# France 2007



## putties (May 18, 2005)

On the train tomorrow at 11.00. Stoping at the service staion then we will decide in the morning either left or straiht on. We may circulate around Paris or move on into Germany. Decisions, decisions. We will worry when its time to come back.

If you see two Dakotas give us a wave 

Putties


----------



## mangothemadmonk (Aug 6, 2006)

Have a great trip and wherever your wheels take you stay safe.

Johnny F


----------



## NicknClair (May 18, 2006)

Booked on the boat this Friday (27/07) for mine and Clair's first proper road trip in this van. Heading to Narbonne, quite nervous about it but should be good fun. 

Good luck with your travels


----------

